# "404 Not Found" with cups [SOLVED]

## gnychis

Hey guys,

I emerged cups, hplip, and foomatic to try and print over the network, I then started the services and was able to connect to http://localhost:631 but its telling me 404 not found.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!

George

----------

## gnychis

hmmm, i checked the access_log:

```

localhost - - [12/Jul/2006:13:39:46 -0400] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [12/Jul/2006:13:39:46 -0400] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

```

On my machine where it is working:

```

monster ~ # slocate cups.css

/usr/share/cups/docs/fr/cups.css

/usr/share/cups/docs/cups.css

```

However /usr/share/cups/docs does not exist on the machine with the problem...

----------

## gnychis

bahhh... emerged the x86 version instead of the ~x86 version and it worked

----------

## kshade

I just had the same problem, changing DocumentRoot to /usr/share/cups/html/ in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf helped.

----------

## stanley

You don't usually use HTTP to connect to CUPS, do you? Or do I misunderstand it?

----------

## kshade

 *stanley wrote:*   

> You don't usually use HTTP to connect to CUPS, do you? Or do I misunderstand it?

 

CUPS has a management interface that usually runs on http://127.0.0.1:631, so, in a way, I do  :Wink: 

----------

